# TELL ME WHAT YALL THINK!



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

what do Yall Think Of This Setup

My Existing System Is Loud As It Is But It Has No Subs

4 6x9's
4 10 Inch Subs
2 Competition Kickers(550W) And 2 Clifs (400W)
A Dub 440W Amplifier!
And A Kenwood 720 Equlizer

I Aint Hook It Up Yet!
I Just Want To Know What Yall Think!

w=watt


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I think you should post pictures...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Khanine_@Jan 14 2007, 03:19 PM~6984712
> *what do Yall Think Of This Setup
> 
> My Existing System Is Loud As It Is But It Has No Subs
> ...



what do you have specifically? example, instead of "i have 10in subs", say "i have alpine '05 type-R 10"


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

why are you running five amps?


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

2 amps at the most, I got 1 amp for 6 12's and 1 6 channel amp for all of my highs and mids. My shit slam!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 14 2007, 07:42 PM~6986302
> *what do you have specifically? example, instead of "i have 10in subs", say "i have alpine '05 type-R 10"
> *


2 Competition Kickers(550W) And 2 Clifs (400W)


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Khanine_@Jan 15 2007, 01:57 PM~6992191
> *2 Competition Kickers(550W) And 2 Clifs (400W)
> *


so if i type in competition kickers(550W) into google i'm gonna get links and where to buy this amp? :uh: 

mostly manufacturers run MULTIPLE lines of amps, so saying, rockford (400w) is stupid becuase they have the 25 to life series, punch series, power series, etc


this tells me that your blowing smoke bro, if you cant go outside to your car and look to see what model number is on your amps then that means they must not be in your car...


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 15 2007, 02:32 PM~6992408
> *so if i type in competition kickers(550W) into google i'm gonna get links and where to buy this amp?  :uh:
> 
> mostly manufacturers run MULTIPLE lines of amps, so saying, rockford (400w) is stupid becuase they have the 25 to life series, punch series, power series, etc
> ...


 :0


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

he's prolly too embarrased to give model numbers?


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Khanine_@Jan 14 2007, 01:19 PM~6984712
> *what do Yall Think Of This Setup
> 
> My Existing System Is Loud As It Is But It Has No Subs
> ...


seriously??

oh my god!! you got the dub amp!!! im jealous man! ill trade ya for my monte!!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

lol i'll give him my '06 for one of those majical 10's with no name!!!

lol **cold hearted**


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

LIKE I SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Its The COMPITITION SERIES!!!!!
C10









ASSES!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I've had my share of the C series subs in the past, I loved them...

I wish I still had my four C15's...


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Khanine_@Jan 14 2007, 12:19 PM~6984712
> *what do Yall Think Of This Setup
> 
> My Existing System Is Loud As It Is But It Has No Subs
> ...


So you are saying that you are going to run 1 amp? 
I can tell you that I think it is going to sound crappy unless you get a good multichanel amp for the highs and maybe a second amp for the other 2 subs. I hate hearing car stereos that get the highs drowned out by the subs. But that is just my $.02. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

2nd amp
thats what i was thinking!

i got a dub 1000 watt amp i might plug in to the equation!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Khanine_@Jan 16 2007, 09:20 AM~7000849
> *2nd amp
> thats what i was thinking!
> 
> ...


Is there a website for the specs of these "Dub" amps?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 16 2007, 12:45 PM~7001063
> *Is there a website for the specs of these "Dub" amps?
> *


If you can get it to work...

http://www.dubmagaudio.com/


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 16 2007, 09:54 AM~7001149
> *If you can get it to work...
> 
> http://www.dubmagaudio.com/
> *


Not working for me. :dunno:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 16 2007, 01:15 PM~7001411
> *Not working for me. :dunno:
> *


Same crap as Audiobahn, so that may answer your question...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Khanine_@Jan 16 2007, 09:48 AM~7000142
> *LIKE I SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Its The COMPITITION SERIES!!!!!
> C10
> ...


Comp.....not competition 


base model kicker subs


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 16 2007, 06:08 PM~7004700
> *Comp.....not competition
> base model kicker subs
> *



well it said competition on the back!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Khanine_@Jan 16 2007, 05:17 PM~7004791
> *well it said competition on the back!
> *


u can take them to a competition if you want just don't cry


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 16 2007, 10:26 AM~7001498
> *Same crap as Audiobahn, so that may answer your question...
> *


 :0  :uh: :biggrin: 
Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 16 2007, 06:26 PM~7001498
> *Same crap as Audiobahn, so that may answer your question...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004+Jan 16 2007, 06:08 PM~7004700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are such a noob sometimes, those are "Kicker Competition" subs, thats what they are called and that's what they were made for...

I've owned at least 4 of each size they were made in, 6.5, 8, 10, 12, 15 inch sizes...

Sometimes you just shouldn't open your mouth... :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 16 2007, 08:06 PM~7005250
> *WRONG! As usual!  :uh:
> You are such a noob sometimes, those are "Kicker Competition" subs, thats what they are called and that's what they were made for...
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 16 2007, 07:06 PM~7005250
> *WRONG! As usual!  :uh:
> You are such a noob sometimes, those are "Kicker Competition" subs, thats what they are called and that's what they were made for...
> 
> ...


   :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 16 2007, 06:06 PM~7005250
> *WRONG! As usual!  :uh:
> You are such a noob sometimes, those are "Kicker Competition" subs, thats what they are called and that's what they were made for...
> 
> ...


i guess?

so they're nothing like the newer comps then, would they compare to the vr's? because i believe they had barics back then as well in the same shape


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 17 2007, 12:02 AM~7008082
> *i guess?
> 
> so they're nothing like the newer comps then, would they compare to the vr's? because i believe they had barics back then as well in the same shape
> *


What difference does it make Aaron?

You know what he has, you don't know anything about them, why bother to post anything?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 16 2007, 11:19 PM~7008318
> *What difference does it make Aaron?
> 
> You know what he has, you don't know anything about them, why bother to post anything?
> *


it's crime to learn


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

you dont have his addy mullet? i had a cash prize for someone to issue out his addy, where the hell where you LOL

and aaron, the solobarics where round at one point in time :0


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 17 2007, 04:21 PM~7013446
> *and aaron, the solobarics where round at one point in time :0
> *


Oh, you mean like this first year 15" that I own still? :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004+Jan 16 2007, 11:02 PM~7008082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 I didn't already mention that?


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 16 2007, 09:21 AM~7000381
> *I've had my share of the C series subs in the past, I loved them...
> 
> I wish I still had my four C15's...
> *



what about the kicker comp free air 6x9 sub


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Jan 21 2007, 03:24 PM~7045731
> *what about the kicker comp free air 6x9 sub
> *


I had a pair of those too, I forgot about them!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boxchevy14_@Jan 15 2007, 12:18 AM~6989080
> *2 amps at the most, I got 1 amp for 6 12's and 1 6 channel amp for all of my highs and mids. My shit slam!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

http://a268.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...c420aaf91bb.jpg

Finally Got Pics
Not All I Have But
I Posted All That Would Fit In The Pic!


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Khanine_@Feb 11 2007, 11:40 AM~7231914
> *http://a268.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...c420aaf91bb.jpg
> 
> Finally Got Pics
> ...




good enough


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Is that a dreamcast?


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 14 2007, 09:39 PM~7264763
> *Is that a dreamcast?
> *


YEZZIR.... i used to have one..


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

LOL, dreamcast.


----------

